# Tissue culture Downoi, starogyne and others



## littleleeper23 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey thought I would just let y'all know that pet smart and petco are selling tissue culture plants, amongst them are Pogostemon helferi, staurogyne repens, crypt. Balansae, wendtii tropica, green gecko, undulate 'red', also lysmachia numilaria, and Rotala walichii 

I was particularly excited over downoi as I have ordered it 3 x's and it all died. The tissue culture plants are doing great and growing well already. Very pleased. 

Good luck, Lee Vanhyfte


----------



## littleleeper23 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cedar Rapids iowa


----------



## littleleeper23 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cedar Rapids iowa labeled as top fin or something of the sort. Product of Thailand as I recall


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

my local petsmart has not yet started to carry any of the FAN plants or TC plants. I live in fremont CA


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I picked up the last TC downoi package over the weekend. So far so good!


----------

